# 30" 420cc SnowMaster Single Stage



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 

This would be pretty neat :smile2:
.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It would certainly be something to see. I have no SnowMaster experience, sadly. But I wonder how well the design would work when scaled up like that. 

Bigger engine, heavier machine, etc. You wouldn't have reverse to help, so you'd be pulling it backwards manually. And I wonder how much stress the transmission can handle. I believe I've read that it's a plastic-bodied transmission? As it has to push a bigger machine into the snow, and with more weight on the wheels (so more traction, vs the wheels being able to spin with a lighter machine), this will all put a bigger load on the tranny. I don't know whether the Personal Pace system can manage that. 

For all I know, a souped-up version like that might outperform a similar 2-stage. But at minimum, you'd have to educate & convince consumers of that, especially as the price now overlaps with more of the 2-stage market. 

For now, I'd be happy with just getting to see one being used in-person. Or better yet, getting to try it (preferably the 824, of course).


----------

